# Crawfish Cornbread and Grilled Shrimp



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 16, 2020)

This was an amazing meal.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 16, 2020)

These the recipes I used









						Cajun Crawfish Cornbread Casserole
					

Boiled crawfish in the springtime is a unique Louisiana custom. As spring bursts into the air and the weather warms up, crawfish come out of their burrows. We get a few short months of eating these…




					beyondgumbo.com
				











						Grilled Shrimp with Honey Garlic Sauce
					

Grilled shrimp marinated in honey garlic sauce for an easy outdoor meal. Smoky flavors from the barbecue and bold spices take the recipe to the next level.




					www.jessicagavin.com


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> This was an amazing meal.


Looks like it . Must be cooking with 2 arms again . Nice work .


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 16, 2020)

Looks like a meal fit for a king! Nice job! Been a while since ive had craw fish. We call them "crawldads" around here. Lots of memories catching them in the creeks around here growing up. God times! LIKE!


----------



## xray (Feb 16, 2020)

Awesome meal there! Looks fantastic!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 16, 2020)

Where's mine dang that looks awesome.

Warren


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 17, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks like it . Must be cooking with 2 arms again . Nice work .



Getting there.  Still on 5 lb restriction for another month.  This crawfish cornbread is something you gonna want to try!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2020)

Good Looking Vittles!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------

